# 6mm- 30-40 krag



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i was looking for a new barrel for my new project, an 1892 krag jorgensen made by springfield, and i saw that midway has a reamer for a 6mm cartridge on the 30-40 case. anyone ever heard of it?


----------

